# Zoo in Rheine Germany



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday we went to the zoo in Rheine.
Weather was good, 16 degrees and dry.

All the pictures on:
http://picasaweb.google.com/HansSurfer2/NaturZooRheine011009#


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I so look forward to your photos, they're incredible!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful shots! They're all awesome, but the zebra one is my favorite.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As always fantastic pictures! Didn't Hero get to go to the zoo? It would be fun to see his pictures at the zoo!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing pictures, and the zebra one is award winning.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Love all the pictures! Beautiful!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

What great photos! Love the rabbit with the "hare" style, ha ha!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, those photos are magnificent -- as always. I'm in love with the tiger . . . and the zebra. Actually, between the two of them you have the theme for two rooms in my house. 

Is that 16 degrees Celsius or Fahrenheit???


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

16 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Poornima said:


> As always fantastic pictures! Didn't Hero get to go to the zoo? It would be fun to see his pictures at the zoo!


This time we went without Hiro.
He was with my mother in law.
But dogs are allowed.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Josie (Sep 27, 2009)

oh wow awesome pics!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, your photography is wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, I love that Tiger cub picture! What is he, Bengal?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow!!!

I just found this Ans. What spectacular photos!!!


----------

